# Bill Paxton dead at 61



## Kraut783 (Feb 26, 2017)

Too young....I liked him, sorry to see him go.

Bill Paxton, actor in 'Twister' and 'Aliens,' dies at 61 - CNN.com


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 26, 2017)

I liked him too. Heart surgery is no joke...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh man, sad to read this.  He had some great roles:  Bill Paxton - Wikipedia

How cool it must have been for him to score this one so early in his career....(in the white trench coat)

<NSFW - language>


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Taken from us way too soon. Bill was a versatile actor, an active supporter of the arts. Rest In God's Own Peace Mr. Paxton.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2017)

RIP. 

I have a feeling this year is going to rival last year for losses in the entertainment industry.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2017)

Bill Paxton - One of the greatest posers ever!  LOL


----------



## Grunt (Feb 27, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Mr. Braxton and thank you for the many memorable movies and entertainment!


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rest in Peace Bill Paxton. Excellent work, especially in Hatfields and McCoys.


----------

